# Fall Cleaning!!!



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I got tired of clutter, cob webs, & dust!!!

Yesterday - I woke up & set my mind to getting my whole house DONE.... During the course of the day - I ripped apart my kitchen & living room!!!!! :bouncy: Today - was our bedroom & bathroom.... I told ds that he's in charge of his own room (he's 20 - so I don't feel it's my job)...

The rest of my week is commited to the attic (before & after work - depending on my schedule.... 

DH is in charge of getting the garage in order... I'm tired of climbing over all the stuff piled at the door to get to what I want in the back....


----------



## Chris in PA (May 13, 2002)

I much prefer fall cleaning than spring cleaning. After all, I am going to get rid of all the mess before I close up the house so it looks and smell nice. Spring cleaning is required because of the wood stove but I love fall cleaning best.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Once you set your mind to do it, it gets done! I hate it when I procrastinate over doing stuff like that.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Oh how I wish I could be motivated to fall clean. I have a hard enough time getting through Spring cleaning..lol.

Generally though, my motivation comes around Thanksgiving. I always want things ---- and span for the holidays. We really decorate big time for Christmas. The week before Thanksgiving, we take down everything and replace it with Christmas decor, so that's a good time to get into every corner, wash all the knick knacks, etc. 

I know that's a bit early for Christmas, but it's so much work and just way too pretty for just a couple of weeks. I wish I could have it up all year. Some people have modern decor, some country, some Mediterranean -- I want Christmas! lol


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

mothernature said:


> Once you set your mind to do it, it gets done! I hate it when I procrastinate over doing stuff like that.


You're so right and I never really think about it like that. Sometimes it's just the 'thinking about it' that does us in. Instead of being motivated by the end product, we get de-motivated by thinking about the 'work' end of it. I'm guilty! :ashamed:


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I'm so happy to say EVERYTHING inside the house is done for the upcoming fall/winter season.... =) from the basement to the attic - we are clean & organized....

Hoping to get DH energetic on the garage tonight (since it's raining anyhow - nothing better to do)....


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL! Wish I could go through my house that quickly and say EVERYTHING inside the house is done fo rhte fall/winter season. I had to really laugh when you said that during the course of the day you made it through your livingroom and kitchen. WAY too many people and too much clutter in my house to get it "Fall Cleaned" in virtually a weekend!

I shall sit here in awe of your accomplishments!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm on a fall cleaning spree too. I printed off a calendar for October and assigned jobs for myself each weekday of the month. So far, the living room, bedroom, bathroom, and kitchen are tidy and clean. Tomorrow I will tackle the dining room (that's where we homeschool and it's also where everything gets plopped, so it will be a big job). I'll be tackling the office on Friday. That job will suck the life out of me, but it has to be done.

After all of the rooms are cleaned, I will be keeping them that way. Clutter is no longer my friend.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Awsome.. feels good huh'

Sometimes, when I dont feel like doing something I force myself and before you know it, I am on a roll and wonder why didnt I just do this before. Then I cant stop...lol as I see progress.


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

"Generally though, my motivation comes around Thanksgiving. I always want things ---- and span for the holidays. We really decorate big time for Christmas. The week before Thanksgiving, we take down everything and replace it with Christmas decor, so that's a good time to get into every corner, wash all the knick knacks, etc. "


I just don't buy knickknacks!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I seem to be on a fall cleaning spree also. I do this every year it seems. I think its because if Im going to be cooped up in the house all winter I want it less cluttered.

I have been picking areas so far. A corner of a room, a closet, a window & wall. It seeems a bit haphazard but I figure its better than nothing. & If even a small area gets more organized and cleaner its more than it was yesterday.

Its working so far & Im tackling the most needed areas as I get the motivation.

I just have one rule Im working on & that is after Im tired of working on cleaning I have to clean up my cleaning mess. Im sure you guys know what Im talking about.


----------

